# Singapore Open 2013



## anders (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a heads up for Singapore Rubik's Cube Competition Open 2013. It is planned to be held at the National University of Singapore on 23 February 2013.

Happy Cubing!
Anders


----------



## Iggy (Nov 5, 2012)

Most likely will be there!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cooool hopefully I still care enough about cubing to go =)


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 5, 2012)

Hm, might want to go for this one


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 5, 2012)

I might come


----------



## CuberMan (Nov 5, 2012)

yay singapore!


----------



## Genesis (Nov 10, 2012)

Will be there!


----------



## mosquito (Nov 10, 2012)

Look forward to the competition, never miss Singapore cube competition


----------



## Yichen (Nov 10, 2012)

Like


----------



## ardi4nto (Nov 12, 2012)

Woot
Might be there.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope I will able to come to Singapore


----------



## rayko90 (Nov 15, 2012)

any one here is in sec sch?


----------



## tengurocks (Nov 15, 2012)

might be there to xD


----------



## Genesis (Dec 11, 2012)

With the removal of magic, is it possible to include unofficial events such as Skewb or Gear cube? They should take around the same time due to the number of competitors(?) (Or even 2nd round for Pyra =P or FMC)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2012)

Genesis said:


> With the removal of magic, is it possible to include unofficial events such as Skewb or Gear cube? They should take around the same time due to the number of competitors(?) (Or even 2nd round for Pyra =P)



+1 for 2 rounds of pyra.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 11, 2012)

Iggy said:


> +1 for 2 rounds of pyra.



<3 Pyra
Minx sounds like a good idea too but takes quite long


----------



## jblake17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I can go.


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey, can anyone here help me with something? I've never been to a cubing competition in my life, so I have no clue what to expect, however, I'm interested in joining one soon (this one) so, could anyone tell me what would be the recommended average/speed for a cuber to at least hold a chance within the competition? And better yet explain to me how it works too! Thanks! (sorry for being rather ignorant on the matter!)


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> Hey, can anyone here help me with something? I've never been to a cubing competition in my life, so I have no clue what to expect, however, I'm interested in joining one soon (this one) so, could anyone tell me what would be the recommended average/speed for a cuber to at least hold a chance within the competition? And better yet explain to me how it works too! Thanks! (sorry for being rather ignorant on the matter!)


There is no recommended speed. As long as you can solve and are mildy interested in speedcubing you should do. It's not all about winning - it would be strange if you just refused to go to comps until you knew you would win. You'll meet new people with your hobby and be able to pick up tips and be inspired. Presuming you live in Singapore, the venue can't be more than an hour away so it's definitely worth going!


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> There is no recommended speed. As long as you can solve and are mildy interested in speedcubing you should do. It's not all about winning - it would be strange if you just refused to go to comps until you knew you would win. You'll meet new people with your hobby and be able to pick up tips and be inspired. Presuming you live in Singapore, the venue can't be more than an hour away so it's definitely worth going!



Alright, thank you! I just didnt want to go there and seem like the "amateur boy" that everyone is wondering "What's he doing here??" hahaha  Thank you though! I'll most porbably be there!


----------



## Genesis (Dec 16, 2012)

Anymore details yet?


----------



## Patrick Hon (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry to keep you all waiting. Here are the details:

Singapore Open 2013
Date & Time:
23 February 2013 (Saturday) 8.30am to 6.30pm

Registration details:

On-line Registration:
First Event:$6
Additional Events: $2 each, till a maximum of $10.

Walk-In Registration:
First Event: $9
Additional Events: $2 each, till a maximum of $13.

Location:
National University of Singapore 
Facuty of Science LT31
Block S16 Level 3
6 Science Drive 2
Singapore 117546

Event Format and schedule 
0845	Registration 
0900	Briefing for all participants /Rules & regulations /Video about timer 
0915 Rubik's Cube Preliminaries Average of 5 2 minutes
1045 2x2x2 Preliminaries Average of 5 30 seconds
1115 4x4x4 Preliminaries Average of 5 2 minutes
1235 5x5x5 Preliminaries Average of 5 3 minutes
1405 One-handed Preliminaries Average of 5 1.5 minutes
1455 Pyraminx Preliminaries Average of 5 2 minutes
1525 Rubik’s Cube Semi-Final Average of 5 1 minute
1555 2x2x2 Final Average of 5 30 seconds
1605 BlindFolded Final Best of 3 10 minutes
1655 4x4x4 Final Average of 5 2 minutes
1705 5x5x5 Final Average of 5 3 minutes
1725 One-handed Final Average of 5 1 minute
1735 Pyraminx Final Average of 5 1 minute
1745 Rubik's Cube Final Average of 5 30 seconds
1815 Tabulation of Results & Video	
1830 Prize Presentation Ceremony 

Prizes for the competition:
Open Category
Cash prizes: 
For Rubik's Cube event:
1st: $200
2nd: $150
3rd: $100 
For the other events:
1st: $100 

The formats and the number of participants advancing for each round of each event of the competitions will be subjected to changes according to the number of participants/time constraints at the discretion of the organizer NUS Mathematics Society.

Any other queries, you may direct to [email protected] 

Thanks and we look forward to seeing you there at the event.

Best regards,
Patrick


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 18, 2012)

why no megaminx ?


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 18, 2012)

Also,will there be a t shirt


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

iwanabefast said:


> TwisterTimmy : As per other cubers, sometimes its not about the speed. Go there make friends. Exchange ideas. Meet new friends, learn new stuffs.
> And also the times are all in WCA website. Here is the link to Singapore Open 2012 results - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2012
> 
> Are you living in Singapore ? Cheers !



Yes, I do live in Singapore!  However, I'm not Singaporean  Indonesian kid  Thank you for the link!


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

iwanabefast said:


> TwisterTimmy: No problem ! Most welcome !
> Also, Patrick in the above posting has already given information on registration for Singapore Open 2013.
> 
> But if you need more info, just private message me if you need any more assistance.
> ...



Thank you for the kind gestures, its nice to have available support being rather new and all  I'll keep that in mind! 

P.S. I'm sure it isnt


----------



## anders (Dec 18, 2012)

The competition is now announced and the registration is open: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2013.

Competition website: http://www.nusmathsociety.org/sgrubikscubecompetition2013open.html


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 19, 2012)

Just curious, who was the youngest at the competiton last year?


----------



## jblake17 (Dec 20, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> Alright, thank you! I just didnt want to go there and seem like the "amateur boy" that everyone is wondering "What's he doing here??" hahaha  Thank you though! I'll most porbably be there!



Yeah, don't worry! Hey this will be my first competition as well!


----------



## Patrick Hon (Dec 20, 2012)

iwanabefast said:


> Yeah... why no Megaminx ..... When I was there in previous years, I see some of the students (while waiting for their turn) ... solving their megaminx-es......
> Organizers --- comments ?



Hi all,

As we are still trying out the combination of different events, we are still looking at the participation rates of the other events that we did not include in our combination. However, we have taken your feedback and will look into including it in our future events. As for the previous competitions that we organized, we did not actually have this event included too. Thanks for your interest in the megaminx event and we have taken note of it. 

Regards,
Patrick Hon


----------



## Patrick Hon (Dec 20, 2012)

tengurocks said:


> Also,will there be a t shirt



Hi tengurocks,

We do not have a tshirt included in our package for our competition this year. Thanks.


----------



## ardi4nto (Dec 20, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> Yes, I do live in Singapore!  However, I'm not Singaporean  Indonesian kid  Thank you for the link!



Hi!
Don't worry, I'm Indonesian too and I'm slow and I've came to a lot of comps, but I glad I've met so many friends!


----------



## uniacto (Dec 20, 2012)

hey all, my friend in Singapore lives near the university, and was wondering if she would be allowed to just watch and not compete. Would that be allowed?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 20, 2012)

uniacto said:


> hey all, my friend in Singapore lives near the university, and was wondering if she would be allowed to just watch and not compete. Would that be allowed?


I believe so


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 20, 2012)

ardi4nto said:


> Hi!
> Don't worry, I'm Indonesian too and I'm slow and I've came to a lot of comps, but I glad I've met so many friends!



Hi there! Glad to meet a fellow Indonesian here!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 20, 2012)

uniacto said:


> hey all, my friend in Singapore lives near the university, and was wondering if she would be allowed to just watch and not compete. Would that be allowed?




Uniacto - Yes, that would defintely be possible. When the batch of next contestants are up, organizers/judges will congregate them to one side of the lecture theatre (which is at Science Faculty LT31 in National University of Singapore). 
When its time to solve the cubes, they will go to the "front" of the lecture theatre - easily recognizable from the tables and timers.

Other than that, audience ARE allowed to go and watch. But please do not wander into contestants' area or judges/organizers area (where they are scrambling the cubes and tabulating the results.)

If you or your friends need any cubes, do go to this link : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39695-Selling-Cubes-(in-SINGAPORE-only)
All the best !


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 23, 2012)

it would also be nice if u guys could add clock


----------



## Genesis (Dec 23, 2012)

tengurocks said:


> it would also be nice if u guys could add clock


Is it possible to add official events as of now?


----------



## bxchia (Dec 26, 2012)

i will be participating for the first time, and have the following questions:

1. Will the judge gives clear instruction for first time participant?
2. Is there a break between each solve (for the average of 5)?
3. If failed to get into round 2, can leave early?
4. Will there be a place for purchasing of the event T-shirt?

Thanks.


----------



## anders (Dec 26, 2012)

1. Yes. Tell the judge that you do it for the first time. You will also get the opportunity to practise with the timing equipment.
2. You can expect a break of a few minutes between each solve, depending on the grouping and the flow of the competition.
3. Sure. But why not stay an enjoy the atmosphere!
4. I do not think that there will be an event T-shirt. The organiser has to correct me if I am wrong.




bxchia said:


> i will be participating for the first time, and have the following questions:
> 
> 1. Will the judge gives clear instruction for first time participant?
> 2. Is there a break between each solve (for the average of 5)?
> ...


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 26, 2012)

anders said:


> 4. I do not think that there will be an event T-shirt. The organiser has to correct me if I am wrong.



No event T-shirts? For sure?  Thats sucks, its going to be my first comp... so, I was hoping to get a T-shirt for the memories


----------



## bxchia (Dec 28, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> No event T-shirts? For sure?  Thats sucks, its going to be my first comp... so, I was hoping to get a T-shirt for the memories



yah.. abit disappointed that there is no event t-shirt..
another question:
if during the solve, the center piece (not edge piece) falls off, can i continue to solve or repair it?


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 28, 2012)

bxchia said:


> yah.. abit disappointed that there is no event t-shirt..
> another question:
> if during the solve, the center piece (not edge piece) falls off, can i continue to solve or repair it?



"5a)	Puzzle defects are defects of puzzles, like: pieces popping, wires breaking, screws/caps/stickers falling off.
5b)	If a puzzle defect occurs, the competitor may choose to continue the solve (before or after repairing the defect) or choose to stop the solve.
5b1) If a competitor chooses to repair the puzzle, then he must only repair the defective pieces, and must not use pieces of other puzzles. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.
5b2) During the repairing of the puzzle, the competitor must not intentionally make the position easier to solve than before the defect. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.
5b3) If after repairing the puzzle, but still during the solve, the competitor notices that the puzzle is unsolvable, he may disassemble and assemble max. 4 pieces to make the puzzle solvable again.
5b4) For blindfolded events a puzzle defect may only be repaired during the solving, and must be done blindfolded. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.
5b5) If, after the solve, non functional parts of the puzzle are still defect (like a centre cap of a cube) or not fully rotated (like a 5x5x5 centre piece twisted in its spot), but the puzzle is otherwise unambiguously solved, the puzzle is considered solved. (discretion of the main judge)
5c)	If a competitor has a puzzle defect, this does not give him the right to an extra attempt." 

Thats the article in the WCA site about puzzle defects that I read, so, according to that, you can continue the solve and put the pieces back and vice versa


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 31, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> No event T-shirts? For sure?  Thats sucks, its going to be my first comp... so, I was hoping to get a T-shirt for the memories




TwisterTimmy: 
Well, according to Organizers, "there are no items nor freebies given. Registration fee is to generate the prize money. 
Registration fee ensure each sign-up will get a certificate of participation."

How's your holidays ? Waiting for you to come back to collect your additional 3 more cubes


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Jan 2, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> TwisterTimmy:
> Well, according to Organizers, "there are no items nor freebies given. Registration fee is to generate the prize money.
> Registration fee ensure each sign-up will get a certificate of participation."
> 
> How's your holidays ? Waiting for you to come back to collect your additional 3 more cubes



Hi Bob,

hopefully that means we would at least still be able to purchase a event T-Shirt  Would be quite a downer if we couldn't 

And my holidays are great thanks! I'm *most likely* coming back on the night of the 5th, thus I will most likely collect my cubes on the 6th, I'll ensure that I inform you of everything!  Cant wait to get them soon!


----------



## yoshi (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe we could petition for the organizers to design and sell one if the response is good?


----------



## yoshi (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah I would like to know that if it is possible too. I have read the regulations but I can't seem to find anywhere in the regulations that says if the organisers are able/unable to add official events after the competition has been announced.


----------



## bxchia (Jan 3, 2013)

yoshi said:


> Maybe we could petition for the organizers to design and sell one if the response is good?



Yah.. hopefully we can purchase the event t-shirt!!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jan 4, 2013)

TwisterTimmy said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> hopefully that means we would at least still be able to purchase a event T-Shirt  Would be quite a downer if we couldn't
> 
> And my holidays are great thanks! I'm *most likely* coming back on the night of the 5th, thus I will most likely collect my cubes on the 6th, I'll ensure that I inform you of everything!  Cant wait to get them soon!




TwisterTimmy: When I was at the competition, I did not see previously any on sale. Most of the people there were in school uniforms. hahahaha

Ok, pls whatsapp me or Text me what time you want to collect the additional 3 cubes on 6th Jan 2013 (Sunday). 
Understand your feeling of waiting and getting the new cubes. Its agonizing. hahaa... but do have a safe trip back to Singapore first.......take care
see you soon....


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jan 4, 2013)

bxchia said:


> Yah.. hopefully we can purchase the event t-shirt!!



bxchia: Let me check with orgnanizers and I get back to you.

So how's your son's timings now with the new Dayan 5 Zhanchi 3x3 ?


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jan 4, 2013)

_*UPDATE about Event T-shirt*_

Singapore Open 2013 organizers originally have the idea to print t-shirts but they are deliberating how many to print as it will directly affect the cost 
and price of the t-shirt etc....
and they are unsure of the idea of incorporating it into the registration cost. 
And also the response to the buying of t-shirt from the competitors. 
Thus, they held back this idea. Maybe if you can give some more suggestion with regards to it, I will then collate and feedback to them.


----------



## yoshi (Jan 4, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> _*UPDATE about Event T-shirt*_
> 
> Singapore Open 2013 organizers originally have the idea to print t-shirts but they are deliberating how many to print as it will directly affect the cost
> and price of the t-shirt etc....
> ...



Erm, as I am quite close to the Singapore Open 2013 organisers, I can probably help to push for such an idea, since it is likely to be well-received by the participants.


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Jan 4, 2013)

yoshi said:


> Erm, as I am quite close to the Singapore Open 2013 organisers, I can probably help to push for such an idea, since it is likely to be well-received by the participants.



Yes, please do!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jan 4, 2013)

yoshi said:


> Erm, as I am quite close to the Singapore Open 2013 organisers, I can probably help to push for such an idea, since it is likely to be well-received by the participants.





Yoshi - Sure. Please do. Saves me the time and effort. hehehehe.... Cheers !


----------



## bxchia (Jan 5, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> bxchia: Let me check with orgnanizers and I get back to you.
> 
> So how's your son's timings now with the new Dayan 5 Zhanchi 3x3 ?



my son average 5 is about 30+ secs.. think that is the bottleneck due to his weakness in F2L, and i think partially due to his small hands..


----------



## bxchia (Jan 5, 2013)

question: anyone know where to purchase Lubix Cube Silicone Lubricant in Singapore?


----------



## Masimosir (Jan 5, 2013)

Ha so excited for this year open !


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Jan 6, 2013)

bxchia said:


> question: anyone know where to purchase Lubix Cube Silicone Lubricant in Singapore?



I dont think the Lubix brand lubricant is available in Singapore, however, I have read something about differential oil/shock oil being just as effective, with some even saying its the same content. Differential oil/shock oil (again, from what I read) is available in either Lucky Plaza or Far East Plaza, thats all the info I have, sorry


----------



## Patrick Hon (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all cubers,

We have decided to have a t shirt this year. We will need to see how is the response for the Tshirt so that we know how many to print. Do indicate your interest for the tshirt soon so that we can collate the numbers and do an estimation for the printing. Thanks.

Patrick


----------



## yoshi (Jan 24, 2013)

Dear all, may I know where (apart from Lucky or Far East Plaza) would I be able to get lubricant for the puzzles?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll be interested in a t-shirt


----------



## Masimosir (Jan 24, 2013)

yoshi said:


> Dear all, may I know where (apart from Lucky or Far East Plaza) would I be able to get lubricant for the puzzles?



Fook Hai Building


----------



## Genesis (Jan 25, 2013)

Patrick Hon said:


> Hi all cubers,
> 
> We have decided to have a t shirt this year. We will need to see how is the response for the Tshirt so that we know how many to print. Do indicate your interest for the tshirt soon so that we can collate the numbers and do an estimation for the printing. Thanks.
> 
> Patrick



Maybe a photo of how it looks like, please =)


----------



## bxchia (Jan 25, 2013)

yes, i would love to have a t-shirt!!


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Jan 25, 2013)

T-Shirts would be great!


----------



## cxinlee (Jan 27, 2013)

This is gonna be my first competition.  Is it required to bring anything to verify identity (ID, birth certificate, passport, etc.)?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 27, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> This is gonna be my first competition.  Is it required to bring anything to verify identity (ID, birth certificate, passport, etc.)?


They didn't request me for mine last year so...


----------



## cxinlee (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'd also like to know if my cube will be allowed as some of the stickers have been worn off to the point that only one-fourth of several stickers are left.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess that depends on the judge, it's more safer to change your stickers before hand, though


----------



## cxinlee (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks again. Do you know where to get any stickers in Singapore?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 27, 2013)

NP, I personally use self cut ones but I've seen Daveang70 sell them(Search his thread)


----------



## cxinlee (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jan 28, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> Thanks! I'd also like to know if my cube will be allowed as some of the stickers have been worn off to the point that only one-fourth of several stickers are left.



World Cube Association regulations has mentioned that "Puzzles are permitted to have reasonable wear, *at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.*"
So as Bro Genesis said, better you change the stickers. 

But if your cube quality is not good,
better you invest in a good cube like Dayan 5 Zhanchi 3x3


----------



## anders (Jan 29, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> This is gonna be my first competition.  Is it required to bring anything to verify identity (ID, birth certificate, passport, etc.)?



Welcome to the fun! You must be prepared to be able to identify yourself.



cxinlee said:


> Thanks! I'd also like to know if my cube will be allowed as some of the stickers have been worn off to the point that only one-fourth of several stickers are left.



Please change your stickers and enjoy your first competition!


----------



## Winston (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Hon said:


> Hi all cubers,
> 
> We have decided to have a t shirt this year. We will need to see how is the response for the Tshirt so that we know how many to print. Do indicate your interest for the tshirt soon so that we can collate the numbers and do an estimation for the printing. Thanks.
> 
> Patrick



Hi, I'm not sure if I'll be down on that day but I would be interested in purchasing the shirt. Thanks.



cxinlee said:


> Thanks again. Do you know where to get any stickers in Singapore?



Hi cxinlee, you can get them at Bloomington at Anchorpoint as well. They don't stock Cubesmith though.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 1, 2013)

As of today 1st Feb 2013, 43 participants coming from Singapore, China, India, Indonesia, Korea, Malaysia, Sweden, Taiwan, USA & Mongolia (wow!)
Gona be exciting !


----------



## yoshi (Feb 2, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> As of today 1st Feb 2013, 43 participants coming from Singapore, China, India, Indonesia, Korea, Malaysia, Sweden, Taiwan, USA & Mongolia (wow!)
> Gona be exciting !



Make that 45. Haha. I am just hoping that the number will rise even further. After all, the more, the merrier!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 2, 2013)

yoshi said:


> Make that 45. Haha. I am just hoping that the number will rise even further. After all, the more, the merrier!



well said..... !


----------



## jblake17 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nooo! I can't go... ;( Singapore needs more comps!


----------



## Genesis (Feb 5, 2013)

jblake17 said:


> Nooo! I can't go... ;( Singapore needs more comps!


I would not mind one specifically for big cubes =)


----------



## jblake17 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey everyone do you think you guys could give me your opinion on my "Singapore Competitions" thread? Thanks.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 5, 2013)

jblake17 said:


> Nooo! I can't go... ;( Singapore needs more comps!



jblake17: already did. Why you can't make it ?
I got some customers who are students, and they could not make it because at that time they are having some tests / exams and thus could not make it.
How about you ?


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 8, 2013)

hey guys...if any one is in the "School" Cateogry on 16th February 2013, let me know ! I will also be there to cheer you on !
Cheers !


----------



## Genesis (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm kinda surprised that there is more people competing in 3BLD than Pyra


----------



## jblake17 (Feb 9, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> jblake17: already did. Why you can't make it ?
> I got some customers who are students, and they could not make it because at that time they are having some tests / exams and thus could not make it.
> How about you ?



School was not an issue. Turns out my family is taking an unexpected trip to Hong Kong.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 9, 2013)

jblake17 said:


> School was not an issue. Turns out my family is taking an unexpected trip to Hong Kong.


Misfortune in disguise


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 10, 2013)

jblake17 said:


> School was not an issue. Turns out my family is taking an unexpected trip to Hong Kong.



Have a nice and safe trip to HK !


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got a question. Are you allowed to leave the competition when you're done with your last solve?


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> I've got a question. Are you allowed to leave the competition when you're done with your last solve?



Yes, as long as you do not have any other events, have collected your cert for participation and have no podiums.


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 22, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Yes, as long as you do not have any other events, have collected your cert for participation and have no podiums.


Thanks!


----------



## anders (Feb 25, 2013)

The results are up:
https://worldcubeassociation.org/re...s=All+Results&competitionId=SingaporeOpen2013


----------



## Genesis (Feb 26, 2013)

anders said:


> The results are up:
> https://worldcubeassociation.org/re...s=All+Results&competitionId=SingaporeOpen2013


Thanks!


----------



## kimi (Mar 2, 2013)

me!not many people like to play Rubik's cube in sgT_T


rayko90 said:


> any one here is in sec sch?


----------

